# Scared of flies?



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

Whenever a fly gets into the apartment, Charley freaks out big time! His tail goes between the legs and immediately goes down to the garage floor (we live on the 2nd floor) Then he stays there for a while, shaking like a leaf. Even after I kill the "intruder" he just doesn't wanna come back up.
Otherwise he's not scared of anything....
Anything like this happened to anyone?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Not here.

In fact, we have many times observed Chance runing around and trying to catch a fly...

Don't know that he has ever managed to do it yet, but he at least comes close.


Maltese are about the most varied breed, personality wise, I have ever seen.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie snaps at them too.

If we are outside and I run away from a bee, etc. Ollie will run too. LOL!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My Shiva was very afraid of flies.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci isnt afraid of flies ...but she is afraid of Hummingbirds! I have a hummingbird feeder on my deck and anytime I would sit out there Maci would want to come out too.Well one day the hummingbird was buzzing by the feeder and Maci got freaked out and ran to the door.She wanted in the house NOW LOL.For the longest time this summer she wouldnt come out on the deck unless I picked her up and held her LOL.And anytime the hummingbird would come around she would run to the door.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Can't say that Paris is afraid of flies, but yesterday she bumped into some greenery hanging down and jumped up and back. It was so funny...and this is a plant that she has walked under/around for the past 4 years. Go figure?!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Awww- poor Charley!! Unfortunately I can't relate. Dini seems to have no fear (which I still can't decide whether thats a good thing or a bad thing!!) If there is a fly or a spider or even an uncatchable cricket nonetheless in the house, she goes nuts in trying to catch it!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

So far the only thing Jazz is afraid of it birds. There was a tiny one sleeping on the back lawn, all curled up with it's head under it's wing. Poor unfortunate thing was awoken by Jazz pretty much stepping on it. Jazz was doing his laps around the yard and bounced right over it. He didn't even notice it until it was flying up underneath him. I think it scared the pants right off of both of them!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty, RIP, was terrified of flies!! I can't even describe how crazy he would get if one was in the house. There was not a dog big enough to scare him, or anything else--just Flies! :bysmilie:


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL! Shiloh tries to catch flies and I have to stop her because I am scared she would eat them. She is my little fly catcher. They land on our storm door and Shiloh walks up, swats it and kills it! Gotta love her


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley chases them and tries with all his might to catch them .... Dakota runs away from them as fast as she can!! LOL


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Alvar's scared of flies too :shocked: Nothing else scares him as much as a fly in the apartment, his tail drops and he'll "hide" on my lap for hours after the intruder is gone. :brownbag:


----------



## suze (Apr 3, 2007)

Ollie used to be afraid of flies and bugs but now totally ignores them. My younger guy Beau chases anything that moves, including the bees which always makes me nervous. They have very different personalities, which keeps it interesting.


----------

